
Functoria, a library to create arbitrary MirageOS-like DSLs - ingve
https://mirage.io/blog/introducing-functoria
======
jnbiche
Site's down/struggling. Is 'mirage.io' hosted on MirageOS?

~~~
djs55
We had a quick look -- we think it was taken down as part of an automatic
github+travis redeploy which took longer than expected. The deploy scripts
could use some more work.

